# Feeder Guppies?



## stoofpipe (Jun 12, 2011)

I've heard that a lot of frogs, lizards and some snakes eat guppies and i was wondering if anyone sells or breeds them as feeders. I asked this because in most shops they don't look fit to feed to any animal.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I used to, not done it for years, but you should just get some, do not use them as feeders for 6mths and feed them up to health...

Breed them and there you go...


----------



## stoofpipe (Jun 12, 2011)

thats a good idea as they seem easy enough to breed and i already have a tank, heater and filter so it would cost much.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

stoofpipe said:


> thats a good idea as they seem easy enough to breed and i already have a tank, heater and filter so it would cost much.


Yeah they are really easy, they like a lot of cover and plants in there. Good temps, water quality and enough cover and you should be on to a winner..


Good luck....


----------

